# Four beautiful fantail pigeons need a new home



## Lobzi (May 18, 2015)

Fancy fantails need a new home. Four and pair brooding eggs. Local only to San Francisco Bay Area as pick up is necessary, not going to mail them.


----------



## LauraBryce11 (Jul 4, 2016)

Do you still have your fantails? If so what colors are they and how many do you have


----------



## Lobzi (May 18, 2015)

All my fantails have been donated to a young girl working on a 4H project around pigeons. Thanks for your interest.


----------

